

This cool infographic shows all top level domains 1985-2015 - hofmanlaursen
http://blog.europeandomaincentre.com/infographic-know-domain-endings-com-whatever/

======
petepete
Why is .tel in both 2005 and 2009?

~~~
hofmanlaursen
To give people something to talk about ;)

------
forthelasttime
It's missing .gb

